# Commercial wine rack at Sams Club for $80.88



## geek (Jan 11, 2013)

I know there's another thread around possibly this same wine rack in chrome, I just don't know if this one at Sams Club is the same brand (Seville) as the one from Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E8ZYPI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/commercial-wine-rack/143556.ip?sprodId=143556#desc

My closest Sams Club is 15 miles away, not bad, so I could pick up there and don't pay shipping ($28 more).....BUT I am NOT a Sams Club member...

I wanted a wooden rack for the basement but this chrome unit sounds like a good buy for the price and would allo placing both .750ml and 1 liter bottles.

What do you think?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2013)

This has NEVER been able to be shipped to a club before so that is a very good plus! Next question, how could you not be a member of either Sams or COSTCO! LOL


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 11, 2013)

I just tried to have one sent to the Sam's Club by my house and it told me is in not available for store pick up. Shipping and tax make it $112.00.

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Take your pick..oh wait you can't without a membership! Actually the one from Amazon is offering free shipping. The prices are very comparable. I think any one of us would pay $150 for the rack. It's a great deal!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 11, 2013)

I ordered the one from Amazon. I have 'Amazon Prime' free second day freight on most items.

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2013)

You won't regret it, I have three.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 11, 2013)

I have four of these racks from Sam's Club and you can't beat them for the price vs. capacity. One caution for all who intend to buy one. They work great for standard Bordeaux bottles, not so good for Burgundy bottles nor the type of bottle that is sort of Bordeaux shaped but has a smaller diameter at the base than it does at the shoulder. This is because there are three wire "semi-circular loops" into which a bottle is to lie. A Bordeaux bottle contacts all three, a Burgundy only two. I have had two fatalities from bottles sliding off the stack. As a fix, I have ressorted to placing a layer of small bubble wrap between the layers of bottles for additional friction.

I am not saying that they should not be purchased. Just be careful with them and the type of bottles that you use.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 2 and others are right - they have to ship to your home with no store pickup.

I do have a question though. With a 168 bottles 750ml size, how much do you think the total weight is of the rack and the bottles? We have them in an upstairs bedroom and are concerned about the weight.


----------



## garymc (Jan 12, 2013)

The wine would weigh around 268 pounds, but that doesn't include the bottles or the rack. I just weighed a bottle at 22 oz. 231 pounds so thewine and bottles come to 499 pounds. If the rack is 50 pounds, then you're looking at about 550 pounds. Like having three fat people standing near each other.


----------



## garymc (Jan 12, 2013)

I could kick myself. You said this was a bedroom? That would be 3 fat people on the bed. Much more interesting. I think the weight of the wine rack would be much safer. You never know what those fat people are gonna start doing on that bed. And what if they had some wine and were spilling it all over?


----------



## geek (Jan 12, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> This has NEVER been able to be shipped to a club before so that is a very good plus! Next question, how could you not be a member of either Sams or COSTCO! LOL



I am a Costco member (wife is an employee...), but not Sams member.




Rocky said:


> I have four of these racks from Sam's Club and you can't beat them for the price vs. capacity. One caution for all who intend to buy one. They work great for standard Bordeaux bottles, not so good for Burgundy bottles nor the type of bottle that is sort of Bordeaux shaped but has a smaller diameter at the base than it does at the shoulder. This is because there are three wire "semi-circular loops" into which a bottle is to lie. A Bordeaux bottle contacts all three, a Burgundy only two. I have had two fatalities from bottles sliding off the stack. As a fix, I have ressorted to placing a layer of small bubble wrap between the layers of bottles for additional friction.
> 
> I am not saying that they should not be purchased. Just be careful with them and the type of bottles that you use.



good quick points Rocky, I have both types of bottles, high shoulder and slope shoulder bottles.
At the same time, what about liter bottles? I have many of those and wonder if bottle will lay down properly and you can stack them up??

That is important to know for me before I buy...!!
Let me know, thanks.
..


----------



## Rocky (Jan 12, 2013)

good quick points Rocky, I have both types of bottles, high shoulder and slope shoulder bottles.
At the same time, what about liter bottles? I have many of those and wonder if bottle will lay down properly and you can stack them up??

That is important to know for me before I buy...!!
Let me know, thanks.
..[/QUOTE]

In the illustration below, the first and fourth bottle would work fine. The second and third would only contact two of the three support loops. As far as 1 liter bottles are concerned, I am not sure what you mean. If you mean 1500 ml bottles, which are normally Bordeaux shaped, they work fine except you cannot get as many on the shelves due to the diameter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Actually in addition to what Rocky is saying; most of us have a lot of different shaped bottles since we take what ever we can get. What I do is stack bottles 2 & 3 in his diagram on the top layer of each shelf to eminate the issue. Having them in the first or second layer is definately a risk without any kind of nonslip material.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 12, 2013)

garymc said:


> The wine would weigh around 268 pounds, but that doesn't include the bottles or the rack. I just weighed a bottle at 22 oz. 231 pounds so thewine and bottles come to 499 pounds. If the rack is 50 pounds, then you're looking at about 550 pounds. Like having three fat people standing near each other.



3 fat people. I am 6'2 230 and do not consider my self fat. 

Hmmm


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> 3 fat people. I am 6'2 230 and do not consider my self fat.
> 
> Hmmm


 I think we need to have a talk with that boy!


----------



## GreginND (Jan 12, 2013)

Any bottles that do not have straight sides are more difficult to stack. They are best in a wine rack that has individual spaces for the bottles rather than stacking. You can get stacks more stable if you alternate the bottles bottom first, top first in the stack.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2013)

GreginND said:


> You can get stacks more stable if you alternate the bottles bottom first, top first in the stack.


 

:< :< What did Greg just say? I think I need a visual. I've heard of bottoms up!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 12, 2013)

If you have this up against a wall (flush) you can stack those troublesome bottles backwards as well so they will be angled towards the back wall and sliding backwards instead of forwards. There are all types of little tricks you can use like others have said. I think I bought one of the first ones years ago on this forum. This rack is rated to safely hold as much wine as you can fit on it and then some.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 12, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> :< :< What did Greg just say? I think I need a visual. I've heard of bottoms up!



Yeah, I struggled to figure out how to say it. 

Stack the bottles alternating the direction of the bottle as you put it into the rack. One row of cork facing out. Next row the bottle goes in cork first.


----------



## geek (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally, would you chose that Seville chrome rack instead of this one I saw at the local liquor store, shown in this picture:


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 12, 2013)

The Seville rack is the most bang for the buck if you have lots of the same wines bottled etc. If you have a lot of "one off" bottles then the individual wire or wood racks are very nice as you can easily grab just the one you want. I have a wooden one from wineracks dot com that I keep my commercial wines in. Home brew stuff goes on the Seville racks.


----------



## geek (Jan 12, 2013)

makes sense, thanks Mike.


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I have four of these racks from Sam's Club and you can't beat them for the price vs. capacity. One caution for all who intend to buy one. They work great for standard Bordeaux bottles, not so good for Burgundy bottles nor the type of bottle that is sort of Bordeaux shaped but has a smaller diameter at the base than it does at the shoulder. This is because there are three wire "semi-circular loops" into which a bottle is to lie. A Bordeaux bottle contacts all three, a Burgundy only two. I have had two fatalities from bottles sliding off the stack. As a fix, I have ressorted to placing a layer of small bubble wrap between the layers of bottles for additional friction.
> 
> I am not saying that they should not be purchased. Just be careful with them and the type of bottles that you use.



I'm having a tough time visualizing why the Burgundy bottles that only contact 2 wires would slide. Do the center wires on the rack give (deflect) more causing the slope?

Please let me know! I just ordered one of these racks before reading this thread and I have like 20-30 cases of the amber hock bottles which sure sound like the type that can slide


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2013)

The spacing is too narrow to hit the flat part of the bottle efficiently. You really have to back the bottle back to get it stable, then make sure each successive row is back a little more so that the weight is centered towards the rear and not the front. They will slide forward and out if your not careful but you can get them stacked fairly stable if you use caution.


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, I get it. Assuming it has adjustable feet I'm thinking (thanks to your caution) I'd induce a slight angle such that the base would be held out from the wall about an inch and the top would touch the wall. Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2013)

The bubble wrap or anything that would add a bit of friction between rows (like Rocky mentioned) should also work well for the Burgundy bottles.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 11, 2013)

I have 2 set up from when we had the wine in the closet upstairs. The wine is boxed and under the house until the new cellar is done. Two more are sitting in the garage in their box waiting to be assembled. They are perfect for us and will work well in the new cellar.


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, I got mine and I'm not very impressed. The racks are warped and many of the pieces (the safety rods) are missing. I set it up anyway because sending something that bulky and heavy back would be a PITA.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2013)

I would call Seville and see if they will ship you out the replacement pieces you need. Usually they are free of charge if they are missing or damaged in shipping. You especially need those safety rods. Did this come from Amazon or Sam's?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow that sucks as every single review has been so good and then this happens to you. Sorry!


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 14, 2013)

It was from Amazon. I rated the product and gave it a single star.


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok, I don't get what the safety rods really do, especially since you hang them from the top shelf... and then you put a lot of bottles on the top shelf that has nothing at all to keep them from falling off. Do the rods really do anything? Is it safe to stack bottles on the top, or just a single layer?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2013)

The rods will help when you add more bottles than you're suppose to like I do. I often add an extra bottle on each end of the first layer. The rods keep bottles from falling out the sides.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2013)

That stinks. I love mine. I would contact Amazon and see if they'll ship you another.


----------



## Tess (Apr 15, 2013)

Amazon has great customer service. Contact them and let them know what you got!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2013)

Geronimo said:


> It was from Amazon. I rated the product and gave it a single star.



Thats not fair to the product. It sounds like it was damaged in shipping. We have hundreds of very happy satisfied winemakers using these. 

UPS should get the 1 Star!


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, the issue was Amazon, not Fed Ex. This unit was apparently returned and then shipped out again with the top of the box open!

I contacted Seville and they are sending all the missing parts. Once I get them, I'll contact Amazon to revise the rating. However, my shelves were warped enough that I couldn't adjust the shelf to stability using the feet alone. 

And since I have mostly the "hock" style bottles I ran a test to confirm that they can slide off. I'm really glad Rocky posted about it or I might be royally PO'ed. I wish there was a better fix than just being careful how you stack/handle them. I can just imagine someone not knowing this grabbing a bottle and we wind up with a mess (or worse). I'm not sure I have the patience to stack them with non-slip wrap all the time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2013)

Geronimo said:


> I'm not sure I have the patience to stack them with non-slip wrap all the time.


 
I second that. I do not add anything between my bottles, I am however careful when stacking. Everything posted above about using caution with those bottles are true.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Jun 19, 2013)

I was looking at these Seville racks and Amazon has them for 129$ delivered right now.


I went to the Seville Classics site, and you can buy direct from them and the total with shipping to my location is $108.03 


168 Bottle 7-Shelf Chrome Wine Rack - 14x36x64 item number SHE16473 

I like that you can buy extra shelves from them also.








thought I would share. YMMV


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 19, 2013)

I make my racks out of pine. They will hold about 200 or more bottles. 

I can probably make on a little cheaper than the Sams rack but I will not be making anymore. Those are nice.


----------



## geek (Jun 19, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I make my racks out of pine. They will hold about 200 or more bottles.
> 
> I can probably make on a little cheaper than the Sams rack but I will not be making anymore. Those are nice.



how much to build one for me; I'll be in FL starting tomorrow..... but you're probably far from Tampa, Orlando, etc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2013)

I built more then I thought I would ever need. I stopped at around 1000 bottles. Since then I bought three of these Seville racks for outside of my wine cellar.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 21, 2013)

Interesting, I just went to Sam's Club website and this item is no longer available. It is a bit less to order from Sam's even with shipping, $113.98 as opposed to Amazon prime $129.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, thanks to this thread I ordered 3 Seville Classic shelve units & 3 extra shelves with 4 extra 36" poles. Paid $89.99 per unit & $9.99 per extra shelf. Purchased direct from Seville in Calif, shipping to Fl. Was $95, all said & done a pretty good deal for me. ( not a member of SAMs or Costco LOL). I plan on adding the extra shelf to the top of the original 7, (195 +- bottles per unit) then I am going to " face" the chrome poles with oak, add oak sides, crown molding at the top with oak plywood lid. Should look REAL nice when finished. Thanks again to WMT for helping me stimulate the economy! Roy


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Interesting, I just went to Sam's Club website and this item is no longer available. It is a bit less to order from Sam's even with shipping, $113.98 as opposed to Amazon prime $129.



Don't forget no sales tax on Amazon. (at least in most states)


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 21, 2013)

That happens all the time when they run out of stock. You have to check back in a month or so. They will be back in stock soon.




Sammyk said:


> Interesting, I just went to Sam's Club website and this item is no longer available. It is a bit less to order from Sam's even with shipping, $113.98 as opposed to Amazon prime $129.


----------



## Tips (Jun 23, 2013)

FTC Wines said:


> Well, thanks to this thread I ordered 3 Seville Classic shelve units & 3 extra shelves with 4 extra 36" poles. Paid $89.99 per unit & $9.99 per extra shelf. Purchased direct from Seville in Calif, shipping to Fl. Was $95, all said & done a pretty good deal for me. ( not a member of SAMs or Costco LOL). I plan on adding the extra shelf to the top of the original 7, (195 +- bottles per unit) then I am going to " face" the chrome poles with oak, add oak sides, crown molding at the top with oak plywood lid. Should look REAL nice when finished. Thanks again to WMT for helping me stimulate the economy! Roy



The oak facade sounds like a very nice touch!
Post some pictures of your progress if you'd like to share them.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 28, 2013)

Well my Seville racks arrived today, really nice, very high quality, very easy assembly. Put the first rack together in say 40 mins. Others should be faster. Will still have to "engineer" a way to secure the 8th shelf on top of the standard 7. I ordered the extra shelf & extra 36" poles that I will cut in half to increase the total height when finished to 7 ft. & 192 bottles each. Decided to put down a wood/laminate floor in the Winery before I install the 3racks, then face with oak as mentioned above. It will take some time, mean while I have a 168 bottle rack in the hallway! Roy


----------



## robie (Jun 28, 2013)

I really like that rack. I bought one about 3 years ago and put it together inside a closet, where it resides today.

One note is to be mindful that the Burgundian bottles (chard/Pinot Noir bottles), when stacked on top of each other, can slide off very easily. They just don't have the length of flat surface a Bordeaux bottle has.

One of those bottles sliding off can break one's foot!


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 28, 2013)

Ditto what Robie said. If you stack the bottom row so that the top (neck) rests on the front rail of the shelf, and stack subsequent rows on top of that row but back further so that the bottom of the bottle is against the wall... they are rock solid stable. 

You need to be careful when pulling bottles off so that you don't drag the others forward and start a landslide. I've had 2 close calls.


----------

